# Colorado Camping



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

action 
Trying to get campground information on Golden Gate State Park and Steamboat Lake State Park in Colorado. Please give me your choice of site picks.

Golden...It will be our good-bye







trip in our pop-up camper before we get our 25rss







delivered. We will be going with friends and would like to be near each other. We will be staying in a pop-up tent camper and our friends will have their 5th Wheel.

Steamboat....We will have our new Outback 25rss and would like to be near the water and would like some sun during the day. Just reading some of the site information, it looks like near the water is very shaded. sunny

Would also like to know if you book your campsites online or call? Would like your input! Thanks and happy camping.
Coloradoos


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Congratulations on your new Outback. We went from a tent trailer to a 25 one year ago. I would recommend Loop E at Golden Gate State park I like 45, 52 or 53. Most of the others to me are not real private. Unlike other SP's this one is surrounded by private property that is being occupied or has access roads on it. It seems like 50 yards from the campsites you are either on a gravel road or in someones back yard. The north side of Racoon trail is beautiful when the wildflowers are out.
Steamboat Lake is one of my favorites but a long haul from Denver. Most sites in the Wheeler loop are desireable such as 130. I think all have electric hook up in Wheeler. Arlo Arnica sites are a bit closer to the water but they might get a little tight in manuvering your 25. When I was there it was mostly populated by tent trailers. Pearl Lake State Park is close by and if you don't care about hookups you will find it a hidden treasure for camping. The ambiance of the forest and lake are outstanding. I would camp there instead of Steamboat Lake if I go again.

Camptails action


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

camptails said:


> Congratulations on your new Outback. We went from a tent trailer to a 25 one year ago. I would recommend Loop E at Golden Gate State park I like 45, 52 or 53. Most of the others to me are not real private. Unlike other SP's this one is surrounded by private property that is being occupied or has access roads on it. It seems like 50 yards from the campsites you are either on a gravel road or in someones back yard. The north side of Racoon trail is beautiful when the wildflowers are out.
> Steamboat Lake is one of my favorites but a long haul from Denver. Most sites in the Wheeler loop are desireable such as 130. I think all have electric hook up in Wheeler. Arlo Arnica sites are a bit closer to the water but they might get a little tight in manuvering your 25. When I was there it was mostly populated by tent trailers. Pearl Lake State Park is close by and if you don't care about hookups you will find it a hidden treasure for camping. The ambiance of the forest and lake are outstanding. I would camp there instead of Steamboat Lake if I go again.
> 
> Camptails action
> [snapback]98913[/snapback]​


Thank you for you input. We will look into Pearl Lake!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I second Loop E at Golden Gate (in fact, loop E is where the 2006 Rocky Mountain Rally is this year). If not loop E (since it fills so quickly), I would also suggest loop B, but it fills fast, too.

Here is Loop B site 10 at Golden Gate:










As far as Steamboat Lake, we stayed in Yalo Yarrow in site 104. If you can. get a lakeside site in this loop (sites 106 through 110). Even though we did not get lakeside, we had a great view and a nice big site:



















For booking sites, I use Reserve America exclusively. If the site is dry, I also call the campground directly to confrim (or deny) that water is available onsite. Websites do not always get updated.

Randy


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I second Loop E at Golden Gate (in fact, loop E is where the 2006 Rocky Mountain Rally is this year). If not loop E (since it fills so quickly), I would also suggest loop B, but it fills fast, too.
> 
> Here is Loop B site 10 at Golden Gate:
> 
> ...










Great pictures! Thanks for the great information. action 
coloradoos


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Castle Rock - that is one nice picture.


----------

